# I'm back!



## Sceptile (Jan 5, 2016)

After being away from this site and the hobby for the past 2years, I'm glad to be back at it. Looking forward to joining in on discussions and learning a few things on the way!  

Here a few photos of what im keeping at the moment.


----------



## Eddie2257 (Jan 5, 2016)

Looks good mate nice way to get back into it with a good range off species! Welcome back and good luck!


----------



## Herpo (Jan 6, 2016)

I love seeing the influence of Pokemon reaching so far! Welcome back!


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice skinkies mate! Welcome back!


----------



## Sceptile (Jan 6, 2016)

Cheers guys!


----------

